# Time Trial Tactics for Newbie?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've been road cycling about 16 months, and next weekend I am in my first race -- a 6 mile uphill time trial. My minimum goal is to break 30 minutes, but I'd be much happier with a 27-28 min time ;-)
My main concern is, What is a good pacing tactic for an uphill TT ? 

If it were a flat course, I'd just pick a target speed to maintain. The course grade varies from 3% to 7%, depending on section. The 6 mile uphill course is roughly,
-- 2 mile @ 4.2% average grade (390 ft).
-- 1 mile @ 2.8% downhill (–130 ft).
-- 1.3 mi @ 3.3% (230 ft) 
-- 1.6 mi @ 5.1% (430 ft)
-- _Net_ _climbing_ 5 mi and 1180 ft 
​I am (over?) thinking to use heart rate (HR) as a pacing tactic. I don't have a power meter.
Based on my approximate Max HR of low 180 bpm, I am thinking to start off 165-170, and let HR rise to 180-185 by the end, due to to the well-known "cardiovascular drift" effect. Is there a better way to pace??


Also, during the 1 mi, 2.8% downhill section, is it better to:-- maintain very high HR, or
-- allow HR to drift down 5-10 bpm as "recovery" , before the 2.9mi 5% climb ahead?
​Since the 1 mi downhill section only lasts about 2:00 min, it doesn't seem there is much time to be gained (10 sec ?), and using that as a recovery might be overall better -- but what do I know? ;-) 
TIA.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't overthink it. A better way to pace would be using a powermeter, but if you don't have that, then just stick w/heart rate.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If the course is somewhat close to you, do it once or twice. During the race, your heart rate will be elevated, just stick to a cadence and output that feels comfortable.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Wordy reply*

Don't be too conservative with your effort, trying to 'not blow up' on your uphill TTs.
One doesn't often see anyone 'shame themselves' racing against the clock uphill but you often see them arrive near the finish/summit and look all surprised, then stand up and give an impressive (but too late) effort. Since you're inexperienced, use this as learning and to have some fun... It's not L'Alp-d-Huez(sp?)

Try to watch what some of the top finishers do. Put it in memory for your next event. .like warm-up routines etc. Make sure you aren't rushed getting to the start. Avoid being needlessly stressed by having/wanting to make last minute adjustments to anything. Get there in plenty of time with all your 'ducks in a row'..Don't "second guess" yourself.. You are going to be ready..

I've seen improved results on a course like the one you describe or an undulating course by putting in a *big* effort on the flatter sections, and 'recovering' (word used loosely) on the very steepest pitches. People will now say "Oh, that doesn't work..blah blah blah", and they may cite all kinds of reasons why it shouldn't, but it's worked for me, looking at the data I saved from some uphill TTs I have done repeatedly over the years.

My thinking is: If I can race up the mountain at an average 90-95% of my MHR..which is about what I can sustain on an hr long TT, and I can survive just a couple of huge 'dig a hole for myself'' efforts during the climb, then pay for those efforts somewhere else on the climb...If I go flat out and expend that extra 5% effort where it's less steep, at higher speed, I will gain more mph. and also be storing some inertia for when the road pitches up again. If I put out the extra 5% when I am grinding steep, up at say, 8mph..I will get just 8.4 at max effort and gain 4/10ths of a mile per hour as I sink into O2 debt. If I do that same killer effort on a false flat at 25mph I will get to 26.125mph, an increase of 1 1/4mph. That extra 1.25mph also helps me get a tiny bit further up the next pitch before I am back to 'survival mode'.

Anyway, have fun. Uphill TTs are somewhat brutal but they are pretty basic...you against gravity and the clock.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> My thinking is: If I can race up the mountain at an average 90-95% of my MHR..which is about what I can sustain on an hr long TT, and I can survive just a couple of huge 'dig a hole for myself'' efforts during the climb, then pay for those efforts somewhere else on the climb.If I go flat out and expend that extra 5% effort where it's less steep, at higher speed, I will gain more mph. and also be storing some inertia for when the road pitches up again. If I put out the extra 5% when I am grinding steep, up at say, 8mph..I will get just 8.4 at max effort and gain 4/10ths of a mile per hour as I sink into O2 debt. If I do that same killer effort on a false flat at 25mph I will get to 26.125mph, an increase of 1 1/4mph. That extra 1.25mph also helps me get a tiny bit further up the next pitch before I am back to 'survival mode'.


It makes sense to use a variable pacing strategy and is backed up in fact, but the problem is that extra effort reaps much greater rewards if expended to minimize time on the course rather than maximize speed over some section of it. That means putting the extra effort in on the steppest sections rather than the flatter ones. Not only has this been shown by modeling (validated to within 1% accuracy), but also analysis of succesful riders actual power files.

If you're faster using the reverse approach, you might want to ask why this is so. Is there a problem with your gearing or training that prevents you from reaching your full potential on the steeper sections?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you shouldn't be using MAX heart rate to base your TT efforts on - you should do some work to find your functional threshold HR and then base effort off that. You should be above threshold for the last 1.6 miles - both the steepest section and the last


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> you shouldn't be using MAX heart rate to base your TT efforts on - you should do some work to find your functional threshold HR and then base effort off that. You should be above threshold for the last 1.6 miles - both the steepest section and the last


Unfortunately I don't have a very clear idea of that -- I haven't done the "serious" training or field tests to determine it.

In a "hard" group ride scenario, I am able to maintain about 175 bpm for about 20 minutes, uphill (5-6%) and I'm recovered in a few minutes -- I'm not "spent". I'm expecting this TT will last about 28-30 min.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it sounds like you can use 175 as an approximate threshold. The most important things are 

- warmup. if you have a wind trainer use that. Best to use a wheel other than your race wheel. There's some example warmup routines online. 

- start. don't go out too hard. Work up to threshold heart rate over 5 minutes.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*TT Results ...*

Rode the uphill sections at 170-175 bpm, last 0.5 miles at about 180 bpm, and the 1 mile downhill at 160-165 bpm.

Although I essentially hit my goal of 30:00 minutes, I was a bit disappointed , and think I shoulda/coulda ridden "harder".

Indeed, on the ride home after the TT , at mile 30, I did an 800 foot climb in around 20 minutes. Doesn't seem right, that I should have that much energy left, after the TT.

Next time I will target a slightly higher HR, maybe 175-180 bpm.

Still , my very first TT ever, so I shouldn't complain too much. 
I found it's psychologically very difficult to maintain a fast/hard pace riding solo , compared to pacing off a stronger rider.
Thanks for all the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think I mentioned that race HR is often much higher than what happens when you train ordinarily. I wouldn't necessarily say to do what the computer tells you to do, but even with a power meter, sometimes you can do more or less than it says you should be doing. In my case, I've generally got a little more horse power on race day than I can generate while training. 

One thing I kind of notice is that you mention you rode to the race. I'm not saying that this is a bad thing, but if you want to win time trials, you need to leave as little as possible in the tank without bonking prematurely. I'm not saying you could have won this way, but the energy you needed to get home could have been spent better on the course.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Even if you did a very hard 30-min effort, that would not deplete glycogen stores to the extent of preventing another hard effort a little later in the day. And a 30-min effort is not ridden all that much over threshold power, maybe 2-6%, such that a repeated (shorter) effort is quite possible within a relatively short recovery time.

Trick with a HC is like most TTs, don't start too hard. The problem is the time cost of blowing in a HC is far far worse than in a normal flat TT.

The small additional Kinetic energy gained by going a little harder on the flat before a climb will well and truely be wiped out by the much more significant energy requirement of overcoming gravity (potential energy demand) in a HC race. Far better to moderate effort on short flat/downhill sections and use your juice on the inclines.

If you know the course profile, and have a power meter and a good understanding of your power for the duration, then it is definitely possible to provide specific pacing guidelines (for a HC or a normal TT).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps you're right and maybe it's all mental on my end, but I just can't see myself putting the right amount of effort into a TT when factoring in the ride home. Plus, after a 40k, I've had enough fun on the TT bike to last me a while.  

I've had to compete after a short TT, but I wasn't too happy about the crit that night.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*more info on my performance ...*

delete, double post


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*more info on my performance ...*

Last weekend, several of us rode the exact same uphill TT course, and we joked "_let's make it a do-over_".

On the "do-over" I targeted a bit higher HR (175-180 bpm) than the actual race, the prior weekend (170-175).

At the higher HR, I "blew up" on the final 1.5 miles of the climb, and my overall time was 1 minute _slower_. 
This was_ in spite of_ 3 of us riding in a paceline, so we had the benefit of a little draft, taking turns setting pace, etc.

Of course, many differences, so it wasn't a well-controlled scientific experiment: weather was 5-7 ºF warmer, no race day 'adrenalin", etc.

In retrospect, targeting my race day HR as I did, was a wise move -- if I want to get faster, I fundamentally must become more fit ;-)


----------



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

For a hill climb you should race on gut instinct. Just grip it and rip it, use how you are feeling to gauge if you need to slow down or speed up.

You should not over complicate cycling. I am not a big advocate of heart rate, or power meter training and believe that cyclists need to learn how to measure their own output and performance.


BK


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Macilvennon said:


> Hi,
> 
> For a hill climb you should race on gut instinct. Just grip it and rip it, use how you are feeling to gauge if you need to slow down or speed up.
> 
> ...


Have you ever used one properly (a power meter I mean)?

You realise that how one feels is still a very important part of training but that the meter helps to add objectivity and value to how you feel.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

That is an interesting course what with the 1 mile downhill. Certainly you are going to make up more time by putting in more effort on the uphill than more effort on the downhill due to the laws of physics. I'd do a few things:
1)ditch the HRM. Your HR will be all wacked out and given that it is one of your first races, you'll be humming along at 130 bpm at the start. Ignore it.
2)Breathe - belly breathe. Relax and remember to breathe the whole time
3)Pace yourself with distance - divide the TT into quarters or thirds or whatever. I use quarters - end of 1st, you should feel strong and fluid, end of 2nd, starting to feel the pressure but still fluid, end of 3rd you are suffering, no question; 4th quarter is pure suffering and hanging on for dear life the whole way, riding the edge of pain and anaerobic meltdown.
Think about being in that situation - are you going to look at your HRM and say, gosh I could go 2 bpm harder right now? No.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This same uphill TT repeats at the end of the post-season, club race series, on Nov 15.

I might just ignore HR, until _after_ the TT. I'm still learning quite a bit about my body's capability and perceived exertion , during the the other 8 races.

Eg, after last weekend's crit, I reviewed my Garmin data ... HR 175-185 for 50+ minutes ... I didn't think I was capable of that :-O 

I didn't pay any attention to the physiological parameters _during_ the race, too busy riding/racing. I was exhausted after that crit (my first), but didn't "bonk" or "blow up". It was the hardest 50 minutes I'd ever ridden on a bike ... But it paid off ... I took 1st place in my category :-D


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never done an uphill TT but logic suggests to me that you go balls out up the hills and recover on the flats. For these short distances and short timed events I'd error on the side of too much effort rather than not enough if you do not have specific tactics established. You will feel like crap if you have too much left in the tank at the end. I get really mad at myself if this happens. I usually know I rode hard if I start couching a little afterwards or if I can't get out of the saddle for the final sprint section..


----------

